# Photo shoot of slim girl



## rui silva (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and photography in general. I'm going to make a little practice shoot with a slim girl who wants to look "hotter", but I can only find information on how to make girls look thinner on photos! Do you guys have any tips on angles, poses, makeup/accessories, or any place where I can find some useful information? Thanks


----------



## Patrice (Sep 19, 2014)

Here is an extract from this blog; 
The Portrait Photographer: Corrective Techniques



" _Thin or Underweight Subjects. A thin person is much easier to photograph than an overweight person. Have the person wear light- colored clothing and use a high-key lighting ratio and light-colored background. When posing a thin person, have him or her face the camera more to provide more width. A seven-eighths angle is ideal for people on the thin side.

If the person is extremely thin, do not allow him or her to wear sleeveless shirts or blouses. For a man, a light-colored sports coat will help fill him out; for a woman, fluffy dresses or blouses will disguise thin arms.

For a thin face, use broad lighting and a lighting ratio in the 2:1 or 3:1 range. Since the side of the face turned toward the camera is highlighted, it will appear wider than if short lighting is used. The general rule is, the broader the person’s face, the more of it should be kept in shadow; the more narrow the face, the more of it should be highlighted—the basic differences between broad and short lighting.

Slender subjects can be photographed head-on with no angle to the shoulder axis. A very broad, highlight area and the pose enhance this girl’s natural beauty. Photograph by Tony Corbell._"


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Slim girl? Try nekked.


----------



## rui silva (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## paigew (Sep 19, 2014)

wow...how to make a slim girl look "hotter"...hotter to whom? You? Societal standards? What would make a slim girl "hotter"?? What is "hot"...

How about just learning to pose & flatter every body type.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 19, 2014)

rui silva said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and photography in general. I'm going to make a little practice shoot with a slim girl who wants to look "hotter", but I can only find information on how to make girls look thinner on photos! Do you guys have any tips on angles, poses, makeup/accessories, or any place where I can find some useful information? Thanks


It's tough to answer your question b/c (1) even people of a similar body type (say...slim...or muscular...or curvy...or overweight...or whatever) will have different angles and looks; and (2) it's unclear what you mean by "hotter."  Frankly, I think issues like makeup and expression are going to have more impact on if someone looks "hotter" than if you're trying to make them look "less slim."

Assuming that the "slim" means "less busty" and when you mean "hotter" what you really mean is "sexy" then here are a couple of pose hints:
1.  Don't have the model seated, facing you straight on.  Her legs (knees to ankles) will look like sticks.  This is why heels are are good.  Put the legs at an angle (even if she's standing or seated towards you) so you see some muscle definition and some calf (and thus, no stick legs).
2.  Anything that uses gravity to your advantage will make breasts appear bigger.  So if she leans forward a bit.  Or uses her biceps to push her breasts a bit more towards the center.
3.  Here's a prop tip:  if she's wearing any kind of dress or bra that adds a bit of cleavage, have her wear a small crucifix on a thin chain.  It's like a neon arrow pointing to cleavage saying "LOOK HERE!"
4.  There are a variety of poses that will add curves by popping out hips (so a slim model will look curvier).  If she's laying on her side facing, have her bring one leg up (bent) and the hips expand by 2-3 inches.  Ditto if she kneels or squats.
5.  Lace is a great way to look sexier even if there is nothing revealing.  And if she's really slim, than layer clothing a bit (lace camisole topped by a coat or shirt that is open to reveal the lace).  
6.  Or hide most of her body...have her peering around a bedroom door so we see her face, shoulder, a hip and maybe a leg.  Put a man's dress shirt on her (as if she's trying on a lover's clothing to remind her of his scent)...it can look very sexy, doesn't have to be revealing, and is very suggestive.


----------



## rui silva (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sorry if there was a misunderstanding and/or if I have offended someone or someone's ideals with the terms I have used, I am not an english native speaker so understand that for me hot=sexy=looking good=flattery=bringing up the good aspects of a person's body.

So, @JoeW those were exactely the kind of tips I was looking for, thank you so much.

And @paigew thank you for your, erm, philosofical contribution, I guess? Anyway, to answer your probably retorical question about "what is hot?" here's an excerpt from the cambridge dictionary that correlates to the definition I was looking for in particular:

*"hot adjective (SEXY) *
› informal sexually attractive (...)"


----------



## paigew (Sep 19, 2014)

rui silva said:


> I'm sorry if there was a misunderstanding and/or if I have offended someone or someone's ideals with the terms I have used, I am not an english native speaker so understand that for me hot=sexy=looking good=flattery=bringing up the good aspects of a person's body.
> 
> So, @JoeW those were exactely the kind of tips I was looking for, thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Was my response so philosophical??? You think that because this person is thin, you have to do something to make her look "hot"; that a thin person is not "hot"?! Imagine if I was to say "how do I get this overweight person to look hotter". Women are beautiful no matter what body type. Basic knowledge in posing would be able to help you pose all body types to flatter. 

Maybe a more appropriate question would be how to best flatter a thin person. Adding in a opinion of whether or not a person is "hot" is offensive...you want to make a thin girl "hotter" so what exactly does that mean to you? What would your ideal "hotness" of a woman be. Where are we going with this? Do you have photo of a "HOT" woman so we can see what your standards of beauty are?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 19, 2014)

The way I read it, it is the slim girl that wants to look hotter.  Maybe she should give or show some examples of what SHE thinks is hot.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> rui silva said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry if there was a misunderstanding and/or if I have offended someone or someone's ideals with the terms I have used, I am not an english native speaker so understand that for me hot=sexy=looking good=flattery=bringing up the good aspects of a person's body.
> ...



Blame it on the media for drilling it into a mans brain that a Blonde with huge tits in consider "HOT".

Your emotional responses are very predictable though, since you are female.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > rui silva said:
> ...




Actually... It doesn't matter what color her hair is...


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

JohnnyWrench said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...


LOL. Touche, most don't even have their natural color anyways, so your right, it doesn't matter haha


----------



## pgriz (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm a guy but I'm with Paige on this.  If the subject wants to look "hotter" then she should be able to explain what that means TO HER.  Different cultures tend to accentuate different attributes, and not knowing the cultural context, it's difficult to give coherent advice.  If the lady has in mind the prevailing North-American cultural idea of what "hot" is, then JoeW's suggestions probably apply quite well.  The other side of this is that there's usually an intended audience for someone's "hot" looks.  Again, not knowing who is going to be looking at the images, it's difficult to know what to suggest.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

If you have to talk your way out of explaining what "hot" means, then your trying way to hard.

It takes literally .02 seconds to tell if someone is HOT (attractive), has nothing to do with culture.

I am a white american, however I think Asians are HOT as ****.

So are latinos, so can be indians. lol

HOT is a pretty universal language


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Which one 

Hot
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/coldharted/hot_asian_girls_087.jpg

Not
http://rs1img.memecdn.com/hot-asian_o_516700.jpg


I think we would all agree.

This has nothing to do with personalities or even being a good person.

All about looks.


----------



## xzyragon (Sep 19, 2014)

Not to put more fuel on this thread, but what you consider "hot" actually is extremely determined by your culture, regardless of the race of the person you're judging.  It's also an extremely individual definition that varies person to person.

For the OP, if the photos are for her (i.e. she's a paying client), then it doesn't matter what you deem attractive or unattractive.  Your goal is to make her feel her pictures are good / hot / attractive / whatever.  This involves getting to know the client and figuring out what she wants to see / what insecurities (if any) she wants to hide, and what not.  You then use your skills as a photographer to best portray her as she wants to be portrayed.  This COULD involve using the tips given above, but you'll never know unless you talk to / show your client.

If the photos are free / for you, then you do whatever you want.


----------



## PhotographTalk (Sep 19, 2014)

The question is now what is thin as it depends on the person looking at her. To me this is thin and there is just nothing at all you could do to make her look hot other than feeding her Big Macs for a year or two







Is this one thin, nope I think she is hot


----------



## pgriz (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> If you have to talk your way out of explaining what "hot" means, then your trying way to hard.
> 
> It takes literally .02 seconds to tell if someone is HOT (attractive), has nothing to do with culture.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I disagree.  Attractiveness, sexiness, "hot-ness" is very much culturally determined.  The fact that we in North America are saturated by "our" cultural references doesn't mean that other people's views are identical to ours.  Furthermore, I may not buy into what the culture tells me is "attractive".  Presumably each of us can make up our own minds on whether we endorse the "cultural" viewpoint, or not.  On the other hand, the North American exporting of culture to the rest of the world has been very successful, so it can be said that North American culture is at least known globally.

Edit... looks like faster typers than I already made that point...


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

pgriz said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > If you have to talk your way out of explaining what "hot" means, then your trying way to hard.
> ...


Read number post 15 and answer it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Somebody runs the media.  If there is blame, it goes deeper than simply 'the media'.

Being an American also, and on this planet for 51 years, I have rarely found much of anything that "we would all agree" upon.  Sometimes fortunately and some times unfortunately.

Since the OP's first language is not English,  and perhaps neither is the model, what is hot could be quite different than the generalization of what Americans think is hot.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...



Yes, by our shared cultural reference the first one is seen as "hot" and the second one is "not".  But neither would be particularly interesting to me as an individual, for different reasons.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 19, 2014)

PhotographTalk said:


> The question is now what is thin as it depends on the person looking at her. To me this is thin and there is just nothing at all you could do to make her look hot other than feeding her Big Macs for a year or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And in my opinion or taste, #1 not attractive at all and #2 pretty, but not attractive (to me).


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Crapola,  I am too slow a typer also.


----------



## rui silva (Sep 19, 2014)

There are some really good points here, I never thought that my post would generate such a deep discussion!

Anyway, @paigew I do not know you and I do not make a habit of judging people, but (incurring in the risk of making you even more upset) I am sorry to tell you that you are overreacting to all of this, and that you are just writing stuff that looks like it comes right out of a "feminist premade phrasebook" like "Women are beautiful no matter what body type". 

Of course they are, but not only women, also men, and children, and dogs and birds. But that's not the point, the point is not I , but the client asked me to make her look "good/hotter/sexy/whatever the original word is translated into english". So I'm sorry to tell you that I am not a "stupid male that objectifies women and only thinks about big boobs and blond girls and doesn't look at the beauty that everyone possesses", I'm just a guy looking for advices on how to make a friends request come true. 

Actually someone wrote something really important that I haven't even thought, and that is to ask her what parts of her body she wants to to highlight and what parts she likes least. So yeah, good advice, thanks.


----------



## paigew (Sep 19, 2014)

I am sorry that you feel I am overreacting. But yeah, when you ask, how do I make a slim girl hotter. That is objectifying; and if this is a client (as you say in your most recent post), you should consider this a wake up call in your professional photography career. Unless you want to be known as a sleazy guy photographer, you might want to think of how you talk about women + their bodies.

Yes thinner women need to be posed in different ways than curvier women. This is not done to make them "more hot". This is done to flatter the body type and to bring out positive qualities + hide ones they may not love as much. The same thing goes for men. I do not pose smaller/larger men in order to make them "more hot". If the client wants you to, in general, make them look good, then yeah, as I said in my original response, basic posing knowledge will help.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 19, 2014)

What exactly is the difference on meaning between:

Flatter the body type

And

Make look hotter

The latter seems to me simply a different way to say the former. A way that might be used by, say, people of lower socioeconomic status. Do you have something against poor people?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

Photographing a person objectifies them. Once a person is photographed, their image, and therefore "them", their personage, becomes the object to which our attention is focused. I think people photography is in almost every way imaginable, ALL ABOUT "objectifying people". One can put a negative or a positve spin on anything, but photographing a person makes them an "object", an object shown in a photograph. They are no longer a flesh and blood person, but merely a 2-dimensional object, shown as was recorded by the lens. Trying to portray a person in a flattering way is objectifying the person; photographing the person in a way that makes them look ugly is also objectifying them. Fine art photographers have deliberately, and willingly, and with planning, objectified people since photography was invented. Every advertising photo is designed to objectify the people in it; they are not REAL, actual,living, breathing people--just symbols, representations, echos...objects that were at one time, before the lens.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 19, 2014)

It turns out that people are actually objects. Objectification itself is not the problem. It's all about context.

If I objectify my coworker when I am supposed to be working with her, problem. When I objectify my wife and make a beautiful nude photograph of her, excellent. But only because she and I are on the same page about the process.

If the client specifically asks to be objectified in this sense, if the client says, in effect, 'I am a person, but I have a physical form and at this moment I want a photograph of that physical vessel that is as sexy as possible' then we are none of us in a position to judge. A woman owns her body, does she not? She is the sole possessor of the object that houses her selfness.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> Yes thinner women need to be posed in different ways than curvier women. This is not done to make them "more hot". This is done to flatter the body type and to bring out positive qualities + hide ones they may not love as much. The same thing goes for men. I do not pose smaller/larger men in order to make them "more hot". If the client wants you to, in general, make them look good, then yeah, as I said in my original response, basic posing knowledge will help.



Semantics.

Flatter the body type / Make them look good / Make them more hot

Maybe you object to the word hot for some reason but it's all basically the same thing. Especially when there's somewhat of a language barrier. I think you're getting upset over nothing here.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mmaria (Sep 19, 2014)

oh I'm really sad I can't participate in conversation right now


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh I'm really sad I can't participate in conversation right now


MM, your too hot for this thread  hahahahaha


----------



## rui silva (Sep 19, 2014)

It doesn't matter what hot means to me, only to her because this is about her not me. so you are right in that argument and if yoi read carefully my previous comment I recognized that mistake already

" Actually someone wrote something
really important that I haven't even
thought, and that is to ask her what
parts of her body she wants to to
highlight and what parts she likes least.
So yeah, good advice, thanks."

Edit: I don't think I'm gonna ask her if it's for a playboy application If she didn't tell me in the first place I know my boundaries xD


----------



## mmaria (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > oh I'm really sad I can't participate in conversation right now
> ...


today was a really tough day for me, so thank you for making me smile ss


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

mmaria said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...


We need an 'aweeeee' button in the rating system lol


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

Definitions of "hotness" are absolutely NOT universal, and I must say that it's astonishing that not everyone realizes this. Standards change from culture to culture and even within one culture, standards change over time. 

Just a few examples: 8 Ideals of Beauty from Around the World | Travel Blog - Tripbase

Yes, the word "hotness" is a charged word, and I don't think anyone is overreacting when he or she addresses the subject. Rui, by your own admission, you aren't always aware of the connotations that certain words can have in English, so not being fully aware of those attached to the word "hotness", how can you know if Paige is 'overreacting'? Maybe in your mind she is because you don't have the same associations with the word, but perhaps you might also realize that you don't fully understand those associations that we are reacting to.

As for the "of course you'd have an emotional reaction because you're a woman" comment: this is just as short-sighted as the idea that everyone agrees what "hot" is. It also has the added bonus of being insulting. Both ideas are being simplified to the point of being actually wrong.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Its a fact, women act on emotions and feelings, men act on facts and impulse.

Its not said to be mean or insulting, its the truth. Are you upset now? Do you need a shoulder to cry on?

I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Its a fact, women act on emotions and feelings, men act on facts and impulse.
> 
> Its not said to be mean or insulting, its the truth. Are you upset now? Do you need a shoulder to cry on?
> 
> I'm a lover not a fighter



It's not a fact, though. Both men and women have both rational thoughts and emotional reactions, and both men and women react to things rationally or emotionally. And sometimes those reactions are co-mingled by both sexes.

Most people like to bandy about the "women are emotional" trope because it's convenient to believe so, but they are still wrong.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

limr said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Its a fact, women act on emotions and feelings, men act on facts and impulse.
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Its a fact, women act on emotions and feelings, men act on facts and impulse.
> 
> Its not said to be mean or insulting, its the truth. Are you upset now? Do you need a shoulder to cry on?
> 
> I'm a lover not a fighter



Spoken with all the certainty and youthful smugness a 20-something can muster. "Riiiiiiight...sure thing, dude. But first, take a selfie." Let's overgeneralize some more,shall we, and state another insulting bit of bulls*I=, and let's, you know, for chits and giggles, call it a "fact": People of your age are not wise enough to even know what side the bread is buttered on.


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


>




THAT is your rational response? Or is it your attempt to elicit an emotional one from me?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Its a fact, women act on emotions and feelings, men act on facts and impulse.
> ...


I can count on one hand how many 'selfies' I've taken with my phone, the only 'selfies' I take are photography experiments and most kick ass.

There is no overgeneralizing here. Its the truth, and if you don't think so, thats your opinion and thats why you live in 'Merica. Your free to think however you like.

But I'll be a tad bit more specific for you.

Its true MOST women react with emotion over reason when things don't go their way, if you say nay nay. Then your either lying or.....yeah lying.

Do both sexes react emotionally, sure thing. But lets face it, women are a little more emotional. Should be common sense.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

Where is that "thread nose-diving into the crapper" emoticon? Anybody know where that went in the TPF overhaul?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

limr said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I thought we were playing cat and mouse and you wanted spanked, sorry mislead me lol


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> There is no overgeneralizing here. Its the truth, and if you don't think so, thats your opinion and thats why you live in 'Merica. Your free to think however you like.



Prove it. Quote the scientific research. Or are you only going by your own personal experiences and opinions?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

Sean, I am astounded by how sexist and moronic your way of _thinking_ is. Your degree of intellectual immaturity is showing. Big time. Now, go take and post some more selfies with all the other 20-year-old boys. Mmkay???


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Sean, I am astounded by how sexist and moronic your way of _thinking_ is. Your degree of intellectual immaturity is showing. Big time. Now, go take and post some more selfies with all the other 20-year-old boys. Mmkay???


Immaturity bc I said women are more emotional than men? Wow, how terrible of me.


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I thought we were playing cat and mouse and you wanted spanked, sorry mislead me lol



That's the kind of hubris that would and should get you reported for harassment.

Now I understand why you think women only respond emotionally. They're just reacting to you being patronizing and insulting.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 19, 2014)

Man it was nice while it lasted.

Some acrimony and disagreement leading to an interesting discussion and some good ideas the OP could take away. The system was working.

But now it's just trolling, and trollees.


----------



## rui silva (Sep 19, 2014)

I think it's time to close this thread maybe. Just one more question for future reference, because the media have totally transmitted a wrong feeling about the word hot, if a friend of mine shows up well dressed and groomed for a party and I say "you're smokin hot today, mary!" Like in the movies, should I except a slapped followed by a "you sexist pig?"


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sean, I am astounded by how sexist and moronic your way of _thinking_ is. Your degree of intellectual immaturity is showing. Big time. Now, go take and post some more selfies with all the other 20-year-old boys. Mmkay???
> ...



No, immature on multiple other levels. But since we're generalizing, you know, I figured I'd give you a dose of your own medicine to show you what generalized prejudice against an entire gender of people feels like when you happen to be on the receiving end. What do I need to do to get you to SEE what it is that you've been doing in this thread since your VERY FIRST REPLY about "nekkid"? What will it take to make you understand that your way of "thinking" is anything but "thinking"? Make some New Jersey jokes? Again, you're 20-some years old...you obviously have all the answers, and you understand "women". All of them. Every.Single.One.Of.Them. Because, you know...you're so worldly wise and intellectual. [that is sarcasm, BTW!]

You were the first person in this thread to suggest that a slim woman ought to be "nekkid". since then you've gone nowhere but downhill.

A real photography genius and mentor you are!!! I bet your mother is proud of you.


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

rui silva said:


> I think it's time to close this thread maybe. Just one more question for future reference, because the media have totally transmitted a wrong feeling about the word hot, if a friend of mine shows up well dressed and groomed for a party and I say "you're smokin hot today, mary!" Like in the movies, should I except a slapped followed by a "you sexist pig?"



It would depend. Do you know that friend well? Do you have the kind of relationship that allows that kind of comment? If yes, then go ahead. If no? I'd think twice.

It's really not the compliment that most men like to think it is. Not saying it's automatically an insult, but that context is very very important.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


I'll continue with your stereotype then.

Are you sure your not a women Derrel? You seem to be getting pretty emotional right now. Maybe a little tranny fetish?


----------



## pgriz (Sep 19, 2014)

rui silva said:


> I think it's time to close this thread maybe. Just one more question for future reference, because the media have totally transmitted a wrong feeling about the word hot, if a friend of mine shows up well dressed and groomed for a party and I say "you're smokin hot today, mary!" Like in the movies, should I except a slapped followed by a "you sexist pig?"



There are many dimensions to attractiveness.  "smokin hot" certainly carries connotations (generally sexualized) that apply to one dimension of that attractiveness matrix.  But unless someone is actually cultivating that kind of specific look, as Leonore (limr) already noted, it isn't necessarily a compliment.  Interestingly (at least to me), I've had a conversation about this with a woman (an extended family member) who WAS cultivating that look, and she told me that she was in effect putting up a curtain with a picture on it, and that is what people reacted to.  She would then decide if she would let those "she" was interested in, see behind the curtain, so to speak - ie, get to know her as a person and not just as a symbol.  However, she also told me that sometimes she'd play along, playing the part, without necessarily getting to a deeper level. She knew exactly what she was doing, and how it would be perceived.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

i have not read all of this but if the girl wants to look hotter,    having a few pictures taken that make her look better than she really does  does not make her hotter,   it just means she has some photos where she looks better than in real life.

i like to look good in photos but if the photo looks nothing like me than thats not good.

i have met a few girls online,   they looked one way in their photos and when i met them in person they looked totally different,   i mean it did not even look like the same person for the most part,    that is quite upsetting,   its like being lied to,   kind of like the nice pictures you see of sandwich at a restaurant,  than when you get the one your order its a smashed down and slapped together with out care.  it looks nothing like the picture.

people should want photographs that actually look like them.  not photos that make them look like they do not.   if your not happy with your self  a few photographs are not going to make you happy with you self.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 20, 2014)

Chiming in because I can..

FWIW, this thread spiraled soooo far in some other direction from where it should be. The OP blatantly has said that it was his soon to be model who wanted to look "hot".. not hey let me help this outrageously thin female actually look appealing on camera. Overly sensitive x9213805493 in here. Goodness. 

The poor guy just wants some advice/resources to aid in posing thinner women since 89.3% of the internet's posing resources are either generic or targeted at posing heavier set individuals in a more flattering way.

A few on page 1 offered some insight that was helpful.. the end.

This thread right here is a great example of why the internet can really suck sometimes.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 21, 2014)

12 pints of real ale and most women look hot


----------



## snerd (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh, the girls all get prettier at closing time!!

Yep, I have to bite my lip all of the time. Politics, Religion and Worldview are no-no's online.


----------



## mcap1972 (Sep 21, 2014)

Use wide angle lens


----------



## DandL (Sep 22, 2014)

rui silva said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and photography in general. I'm going to make a little practice shoot with a slim girl who wants to look "hotter", but I can only find information on how to make girls look thinner on photos! Do you guys have any tips on angles, poses, makeup/accessories, or any place where I can find some useful information? Thanks



You sure got "torched" for posting that question! 

This is what came to my mind when I read your post: Dark Phoenix | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Am I close?


----------



## Garasaki (Sep 22, 2014)

So....

Where are the pictures of the girl in question...?  Worthless without pics.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow...  I remember what I miss about this place now, coming back after my year hiatus.

Mehhhmorieeeeeeeeeez...  [sniffle]

The interwebs is awesome.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 25, 2014)

The PC police are out again telling us what we should appreciate, what  should look aesthetically pleasing to us.  Give it a break and go shoot some "hot" men.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 25, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> ...The latter seems to me simply a different way to say the former. A way that might be used by, say, people of lower socioeconomic status. Do you have something against poor people?



Very politically incorrect speech.  But funny.


----------



## limr (Sep 25, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > ...The latter seems to me simply a different way to say the former. A way that might be used by, say, people of lower socioeconomic status. Do you have something against poor people?
> ...



Really not.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 26, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...



Don't let him get to you. Derrel likes to dish it out but has a hard time taking it, much like my stepdad (don't know why that's immediately relevant but it does give me some insight into "these types"). The best course of action is to just let him ramble on without giving him the satisfaction of a reply. 

And if you do reply, I suggest going right for the jugular. If you're lucky, you'll receive a strongly-worded message in your inbox.  Good times, good times.

It is also a currently understood - I say currently because conclusions in sociology and psychology are ALWAYS changing - that women do have better emotional memory and are able to discuss and describe their emotions more easily. Whether this is because of inherent gender differences or social conditioning is beyond my understanding of the subject.

That's not to say that women aren't in control of their emotions, which is an argument often used against womankind. If anything, they probably have a better understanding of what they're feeling and why.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 26, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


It is also a currently understood - I say currently because conclusions in sociology and psychology are ALWAYS changing - that women do have better emotional memory and are able to discuss and describe their emotions more easily. Whether this is because of inherent gender differences or social conditioning is beyond my understanding of the subject.

That's not to say that women aren't in control of their emotions, which is an argument often used against womankind. If anything, they probably have a better understanding of what they're feeling and why.[/QUOTE]

Nicely explained.


----------

